# Red LED lights



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Where do you get these?

I'd like to put them on the spider on my roof. Is there any kind of remote set up you can use with them? Like I said, he's on my roof. LOL

Thanks!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Radio shack sells them, Allelecronics.com and many other places. You need some basic soldering skills and some knowledge of what resistors do but that stuff is all available online or people here could help. you could use a wall wart 4-6 volts to power it, and use a long extention cord so it could be pluged in on the ground.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Suzie, we get ours from here.http://stores.ebay.com/BestHongKong_Loose-Super-Bright-LED_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQtZkm Great service, and they usually arrive within a week. You can also order all sizes of extra resistors while you're making your order.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Next year try this place: http://hauntmasterproducts.com/index.html

Most excellent products. Get the battery replacement attachment, run an extension cord, attach a simple timer and you need no remote.

Happy haunting!


----------

